# FUN THREAD...Your most enjoyable items of music gear for the longest duration



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Which specific articles of music gear (guitar, amp, pedal...whatever) have given you the most enjoyment over the longest duration?

It doesn't have to be something you presently own (maybe you sold it) and it certainly does not have to be based on/related to the cost of the item.

For me, the Henriksen Blu amp and Epi. Casino Coupe have been very special and enjoyable for the past several years.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Either the Boss Jamstation JS-10 eBand, or the BeatBuddy mini pedal.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Manual string winder carved out of mahogany circa 1965.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Manual string winder carved out of mahogany circa 1965.


Sounds cool! Do you have a pic?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

A late 70's Fender F80-12 acoustic. Made in Japan, I bought it new and played it for just over 20 years, almost exclusively. Rock solid, sounded great. I only replaced it because I wanted a cut-away 12 string Acoustic


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Well my Larivee acoustic since 2001 technically. But this baby right here, since 2002-3 which I painted - originally an SG Firebrand, from 83. Billy Gibbons signed it as did Pat Travers. Purchased used for $400.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

To date........my Hughes and Kettner TM36. I love the clarity and cleanliness to it's tone. Only made better recently by adding a set of matching JJ EL84 and some Raytheon JAN-CRP-5751 tubes. That was a tonal upgrade to what I already enjoyed. After that is my 1983 Strat 2 knob.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> A late 70's Fender F80-12 acoustic. Made in Japan, I bought it new and played it for just over 20 years, almost exclusively. Rock solid, sounded great. I only replaced it because I wanted a cut-away 12 string Acoustic


I have a late 70’s F65 and everytime I go to replace it I can’t find anything I like better.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

'90's Yamaha FG441S. It's nothing special but I play it every day and have jammed around many campfires with it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> Sounds cool! Do you have a pic?


Here ya go Dave.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

my Chrome tuning fork.... and my Ibanez table top analog delay from 70's. (it's really an instrument itself )


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Wardo that is cool.

My PRS S2 singlecut has been nothing but good to me since I took it out of the box at l&m in 2015? 2016?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Blackstar HT-1RH. I bought it new eight years ago. It has been played pretty much daily for the whole eight years. I need silent practice and this amp delivers tube saturation with a decent cab sim through headphones.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This guitar specifically, and several others like it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Budda said:


> @Wardo that is cool.
> 
> My PRS S2 singlecut has been nothing but good to me since I took it out of the box at l&m in 2015? 2016?


That is my wife’s classical guitar; it was made for her when she was about eight years of age. She was a very good player and had great timing, could sight read all that complex classical music but had to practice quite a bit to maintain that level and it always kinda irked her that some red neck like me could stop playing for six months and be back to where he was before after about three weeks… lol

Two guitars I’m really happy with are the 335 that I got a few months ago; it’s a 2020. And also the 70th Ann broadcaster that I got about this time last year. Those two are really all I would ever need.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 382788
> 
> 
> This guitar specifically, and several others like it.


Beneteau?


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

For stressless easy enjoyment, it’s my super cheap plywood nylon-string Yamaha. Getting out the Strat, LP, Tele, SG, or Taylor, Is serious business. It means practicing, woodshedding, performing etc. it means standing or sitting up in an armless chair. It means paying attention to stands, cables, sobriety, and other things that might lead to damage. 
With the C40, I slouch on the couch or in a muskoka chair on the deck, comfortable, but always bashing it into the arms eventually. I can open beer cans without fearing the spray. i can slop salsa. I can lean it against a table as I fiddle with the YouTube search on my iPad. 
Sure it sounds crappy. Sure I can’t do some grips on it. Sure scales are slow and sloppy. But it’s so very very easy to enjoy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul M said:


> Beneteau?


I'm betting "House" (Josh House) ....I'm not betting MY house (i.e., dwelling) just in case I'm wrong.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Paul M said:


> Beneteau?





greco said:


> I'm betting "House" (Josh House) ....I'm not betting MY house (i.e., dwelling) just in case I'm wrong.


That one‘s a ‘95 Beneteau, my cold dead hands axe.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> That is my wife’s classical guitar; it was made for her when she was about eight years of age. She was a very good player and had great timing, could sight read all that complex classical music but had to practice quite a bit to maintain that level and it always kinda irked her that some red neck like me could stop playing for six months and be back to where he was before after about three weeks… lol
> 
> Two guitars I’m really happy with are the 335 that I got a few months ago; it’s a 2020. And also the 70th Ann broadcaster that I got about this time last year. Those two are really all I would ever need.


Are there any CDs/recordings with your wife playing that guitar? Wonderful looking instrument!

Many thanks for all of the pics! 

A close friend's father (he taught music) gave me a fork that looked exactly like that while I was in England in the early 70s.
Somehow, I misplaced it a few years ago after all these years...DAMN!

The wooden winder is very extremely impressive.










What is this called and what is it used for? Thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> That one‘s a ‘95 Beneteau, my cold dead hands axe.


See ...Good thing I didn't bet my house on your "House".

@Paul M That'll learn me for thinking I'm so smart.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> Are there any CDs/recordings with your wife playing that guitar?


No recordings, just memories of a life well lived and for that I am grateful.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> No recordings, just memories of a life well lived and for that I am grateful.


Thank You.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

This National. I almost sold it, but thankfully pulled it before any regrets.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I rarely sell thngs.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

I've only owned it for a year but my Kemper has been the most enjoyable piece of equipment I can remember ever purchasing. I love tube amps but the simplicity and selection of amps keeps me entertained for hours on end.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> This National. I almost sold it, but thankfully pulled it before any regrets.


Yeah, those are keepers; only get more expensive and out of reach so don't sell unless you have to.

I was ready to buy a Revolver a few years ago but they didn't have one and now that guitar is pushin 5 with tax.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Paid $84 for this one and its the best fun & tone to dollar ratio ever. It's the cheapest I have and it gets played daily. 








I even have a naked clone that is the only guitar I play for the whole summer at the seaside cottage.








​I say that this little LP Special will end up 50 years from now, being sought after just like the 50's beginner LP Jr is today.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My sunburst Strat, been my main guitar for 27 years. 

Circa 1995









Last weekend.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My Maz 8 is around ten years old or so. I use that amp the most out of all I own.

I had a PRS CE24 for around twenty years but sold it off several years ago.
I still have a guitar that I bought new in the early '80s, but don't use it much.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

i love my '19 LPT and 2525c. Its all i need.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

My studio/music room. Been a work in progress over the years and mighty enjoyable to spend time. For specific gear, My Simon Law Sixty One S (10 years this week!) and also my trusty (now old) AXE FX II.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This Moon mandolin would be among my "most enjoyable items of music gear for the longest duration" too. Not certain of the year but I bought it 18 or 20 years ago, a little shop worn but new. Spruce top, maple back/sides. I changed the machine heads to Schaller, replaced the adjustable bridge with a solid cocobolo/bone bridge of my own design (it's partially hollowed out from underneath to lighten it), changed the tailpiece to a Weber unit, and rounded over the body binding a bit as it dug into my flesh. It could maybe use a fret job now, but still has very fast action. I might have replaced the nut but I really don't remember now.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

greco said:


> What is this called and what is it used for? Thanks.


My wild guess would be an old capo? 
String would go a round the peg and then turned to tighten down on the neck?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

This Strat has been “the one” since the mid 90’s. I’ll never sell it.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't have a pic, but probably my Peavey Classic 20 combo. That circuit loves 10-inch speakers and it just sounds good no matter what guitar I put through it. I have had it since 1993 or so, and it stays.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> My wild guess would be an old capo?
> String would go a round the peg and then turned to tighten down on the neck?


Thanks ....That was my guess also.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

This one. 2006 Simon & Patrick Showcase. Our kids were young and money was comparatively tight at the time, so I watched it hang on a hook at the local shop for months. Eventually, we got a nice tax return that got us a much needed new mattress and this. I love this guitar.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

My 80' BC Rich Bich has been great and I still love it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In my case that would be my Ibanez Iceman
I've enjoyed all my guitars/amps/pedals & my basses & Mandobird.
But all the gear I had before my Iceman has had some time of inactivity (especially my Les Paul copy before I modded it)
But my Iceman has never fallen out of favour in any way.
Got it used many years ago.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

GuitarT said:


> My sunburst Strat, been my main guitar for 27 years.
> 
> Circa 1995
> 
> ...


Nice of you to let your Dad borrow your guitar.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

My modded EJ strat has been my go-to for about 9 years now. It has a great vibe and it feels like home when I play it.

I acquired it in a trade. I discovered later that the original neck was faulty, with a maxed out truss rod. So, I had an All Parts Neck installed (12" radius, stainless steel frets). 

While the faulty neck was disappointing, I can't really complain. I traded a US Peavey Wolfgang Special for it that had cost me $450 used at L&M. (They thought it was a Korean made model, but the serial number said otherwise.) The strat also came with a Callaham bridge, which is quite nice.

I've also added an Ilitch hum-cancelling pickguard, which works really well. Highly recommend for a keeper strat or tele or if you really like the pickups.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

It’s a toss up between my Goldtone resonator, or my S&P Cedar Top 12 string. I don’t play either one much these days, but when I do, it’s for hours.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Over 50+ years I've struggled to be a competent guitar player and got there with great effort but these guys came to me right off and without effort. Don't know why but the first time I picked up a harp I could play it like a pro without having to even think about it. I'm not a big believer in natural talent but never the less it's hard to explain why it came so easily.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have a pitch pipe I bought 42 years ago. I still get some satisfaction sounding the low E.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Grab n Go said:


> My modded EJ strat has been my go-to for about 9 years now. It has a great vibe and it feels like home when I play it.
> 
> I acquired it in a trade. I discovered later that the original neck was faulty, with a maxed out truss rod. So, I had an All Parts Neck installed (12" radius, stainless steel frets).
> 
> ...


I was thinking of going with stainless steal frets on one of my guitars. Is there any truth to stainless frets wearing down the strings at a faster rate,... what has your experience been with the EJ?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Midnight Rider said:


> I was thinking of going with stainless steal frets on one of my guitars. Is there any truth to stainless frets wearing down the strings at a faster rate,... what has your experience been with the EJ?


No, not at all. At least not for me. I find there are no drawbacks to stainless steel frets. They feel great and the idea that I'm unlikely to need a refret is appealing.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Meh. Strings are $7. Frets are $600. Who cares if strings wear faster with stainless if your frets last?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

BEACHBUM said:


> but the first time I picked up a harp I could play it like a pro


I've always been wanting to pick it up. Your experience inspires me to go for it.


BlueRocker said:


> I have a pitch pipe I bought 42 years ago. I still get some satisfaction sounding the low E.


I still have my 45 yr old tuning fork.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I've always been wanting to pick it up. Your experience inspires me to go for it.


My experience is kinda the same. I had one for years but didn't really play it. Then we were trying to add a tune with a harp part (Roadhouse Blues I think) and just learned it. 
I don't want to say "it's easy, anyone can do it" but it's a cheap investment to give it a whirl. 
One thing to remember, there are different harps for different keys. Roadhouse is in E, but it's a "cross-harp" song so you need A. There are lots of places to research the one you need. 
In my opinion, A is the most versatile because of all the tunes in E. G is common, Neil uses C quite a bit .


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Probably my 65 Mustang:


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Paul Running said:


> Probably my 65 Mustang:
> View attachment 383917


You're killing me. I had one about 20 years ago and sold it. If only I could kick myself in my own butt.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Definitely my ‘82 ish Deluxe Reverb. I’ll keep it forever.


----------

